# Kickin it old school



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well got a great deal on a American classic on ebay, the Milligan Special, made in the 50's by John Milligan a employee of Ford motor company. A frame that still holds up as well today as it did 50 yrs ago. Fits great in the hand, shoots well, rigged it with some 1/2in straight cut linatex( sp?) from Flatband, that I took off my Victor20 cause I just couldn't wait for it to get it's own. Weight is heavy enough to know you have something in you hand but not enough to tire you out. wide forks that allow for pretty much any ammo you wanted to use, Can be shot Hammer of Finger Support. All in all a excellent time tested design that hasn't lost a thing with age. While originals can still be had every once and a while, Pete Hogan at Milbroproshot makes a excellent reproduction in a variety of materials. 
Here's it picture with another classic









When I recieved it it was a little worse for wear but just a little elbow greese and she's ready to go.....


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great collection,

What is that in the first pic? looks like a mace or similar


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Polish mace 15th century replica


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

YEAH BABY!!!!!! The old girl shoots again! Nice clean up Harp! Flatband


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one HG. With only a little care, that one will still be going strong when the two of us are but bones and corruption.

Is it the large or small version? If it is the small version, does it fit in a pocket? I have thought of taking the plunge and getting one from ProShot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

it's the full size one, Jmp. Even as it is it's pretty easy to carry I can slip it into the back pocket of my jeans but some hangs out








There is a small one aka. milligan no.2 on ebay right now.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice classics


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great addition to your collection, Harp.

Thanks for the review and the video.

I want one!!

And here's to a Detroit comeback.

WD40


----------

